# So you think you've got skills?



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.wimp.com/chesspieces/

This guy amazes me.
Makes me feel bad about my fancy tools....almost


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have seen this before and yes he is amazing.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the post. That man has my respect. He can use his toes like fingers.....amazing.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Must have some sharp tools. Thats so amazing. Had to send that video to my pops.


----------



## GreenGP (Sep 5, 2011)

All I could say is WOW


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I could do that, I just don't want to :laughing:


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

That is awesome, I would love to be able to see it in person.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this John.:thumbup:
That was incredible. :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ill bet the splinters in the feet were a learning experience.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

The blood on his pants says he has had a learning curve.....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats when you have more talent than electricity.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, this guy can say on thing at least......

"I got more skill in my right foot than you do in your entire body" :laughing:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

He made that ring like it was an after thought. And is it just me or did it make your back hurt watching that.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

Reminds me that power tools shouldn't be taken for granted. 

He's a true craftsman.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Apparently the guy's never seen a treadle lathe... :blink:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Most likely doesn't have the material to make one. If he did he would lose wages building it instead of the pieces he makes. Sad to see but wow what a craftsman.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Human ingenuity never ceases to amaze me.

You would think he'd have a pretty good right hand, and yes, kinda makes my back hurt.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

It's refreshing to see an original craftsman.... Old school


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I don't feel sorry for him. I have some serious respect for him. It never occurred to me build a lathe like that.


----------



## ADKRemodeling (Oct 3, 2012)

:clap: that man should be making much more money than he more than likely does


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Unreal, amazing!!!


----------

